# Fencing



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We use high tinsile. Two strands. It's cheap, easy to
Install, and easy to repair. And can be "hot" or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the tape for visibility reasons. I have tape on both of my pastures (some partial, one is fully tape). I like it and haven't had any issues with it.

However, if you live in an area where wind is common, I strongly suggest you get something that is heavier duty and designed for high-wind areas.
Field Guardian 2In Polytape Classic 18 Wire - Horse.com


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for including a link! I would be nervous to use just electric alone, but I guess wire wouldn't do much for a horse that wants out either?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends on the wire. One part of my larger pasture is made from strands of double-twisted slick wire and that keeps them in just fine. The only reason that I want to replace it is because the fencing is really old and most of the posts are leaning/falling over LOL....and the tape looks better, IMHO.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I was looking tape... I also hear you can twist it slightly to help with wind?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Fact is, fence is more suggestion then physical barrier. They want out, their gonna get out. That's why electric works. They learn. I like tape too. But never had the chance to use it myself. Would save on pink streamers lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Phly said:


> We use high tinsile. Two strands. It's cheap, easy to
> Install, and easy to repair. And can be "hot" or not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just two strands? Does this work well? Do you use it in a large pasture where they are unlikely to want to get out, or in a small paddock?


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Phly said:


> Fact is, fence is more suggestion then physical barrier. They want out, their gonna get out. That's why electric works. They learn. I like tape too. But never had the chance to use it myself. Would save on pink streamers lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha yes!  I will look into the tape more!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

MooseDragon said:


> Just two strands? Does this work well? Do you use it in a large pasture where they are unlikely to want to get out, or in a small paddock?


We use it on 3ac down to 3/4ac. We had 5 strand on our front pasture, but cut the bottom strand out since they kept stepping over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha I have just heard a horror story about the wire and would never want to go through that...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

About high tinsile?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Phly said:


> About high tinsile?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


About wire in general i believe. The horse lost its foot, but survived.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

What would be your opinions of on top strand electric tape then 2 or more bottom strands of high tinsile? then they know to stay and its also visible...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's why we like 2 strands. I'll see if my wife has any pics. Tape on toP and wire below would work just fine I'd think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Phly said:


> That's why we like 2 strands. I'll see if my wife has any pics. Tape on toP and wire below would work just fine I'd think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok pictures would be nice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

here's the five wire after we cut the bottom strand out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Horse crazy4 is my wife. We did realize that wire fence doesn't photo well. But you can kinda see it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Horsecrazy4 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok hmm... Love the pink streamers.  I really can't see 2 wires lol without perfect spacing... Haha. I think I will really think about going with hot tape on top and 2 or 3 strands of high tinsile on bottom... Then I don't have to deal with hanging streamers!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah it isn't photogenic. It's not for everyone but works for us and is the most common around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Well as long as it works f
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Or you guys! Sorry it came out split!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful horses by the way!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

MooseDragon said:


> Beautiful horses by the way!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. We are pretty lucky to to have a hand full of good horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Phly said:


> Fact is, fence is more suggestion then physical barrier. They want out, their gonna get out. That's why electric works. They learn.


I agree with this, and our old saying is that with horses being typically very food motivated, 95% of 'fencing' is keeping something to eat (grass or free choice hay) available all the time. 

All our mares grew up with electric fencing, mind it without problem, and typically use only one strand of white polyrope, 3' off the ground, posts every 30'. Many folks are amazed, but we have never had a horse escape from this, it's very inexpensive and quick to put up, change, repair, etc.
In areas that have foals, we add a second strand about 1' off the ground, and on one side of a pasture that is next to a corn field, we have a third strand at about 4' for the deer.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I agree with this, and our old saying is that with horses being typically very food motivated, 95% of 'fencing' is keeping something to eat (grass or free choice hay) available all the time.
> 
> All our mares grew up with electric fencing, mind it without problem, and typically use only one strand of white polyrope, 3' off the ground, posts every 30'. Many folks are amazed, but we have never had a horse escape from this, it's very inexpensive and quick to put up, change, repair, etc.
> In areas that have foals, we add a second strand about 1' off the ground, and on one side of a pasture that is next to a corn field, we have a third strand at about 4' for the deer.


Have you ever had a problem with wind? And power outages?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

MooseDragon said:


> Have you ever had a problem with wind? And power outages?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problem with wind...the rope is bothered by wind a lot less than tape.
No problem with power outages either...our mares just don't mess with the rope. When we're moving hay/etc into the pasture, we don't even have the charger on. The only time they get shocked is if they are grazing right next to it and a big breeze moves the rope a bit...usually they wind up with it just touching the tip of their ear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok. Well it looks like it's very cheap, and safe. I just don't live in the middle of country and would worry about them getting out! But my horse is a pig so as long as she's got food! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

MooseDragon said:


> Have you ever had a problem with wind? And power outages?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The secret is a hot fence when your horse is learning about electric fences. Make that baby good and hot and they learn not to push on it. If you don't make it hot from the get go they'll learn to go through as it don't hurt that bad.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Darrin said:


> The secret is a hot fence when your horse is learning about electric fences. Make that baby good and hot and they learn not to push on it. If you don't make it hot from the get go they'll learn to go through as it don't hurt that bad.


Yes I planned on having it on for the first few weeks then a few weeks in fall too then having it off for the rest of the time as long as I don't have any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Darrin said:


> The secret is a hot fence when your horse is learning about electric fences. Make that baby good and hot and they learn not to push on it. If you don't make it hot from the get go they'll learn to go through as it don't hurt that bad.


Agreed. Don't skimp on the charger. Pay a few more $$s and get a charger that is at least double what you think you need and you won't be sorry.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Darrin said:


> The secret is a hot fence when your horse is learning about electric fences. Make that baby good and hot and they learn not to push on it. If you don't make it hot from the get go they'll learn to go through as it don't hurt that bad.


It's the grounding system that makes it hot.

Gallagher recommends at least five ground rods spaced 10 feet a part. I took their advice and neither the horses, nor the neighborhood kids will touch it.....

Word gets around among the kids......several funny stories but that's another post...


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We use hot tape, but only as interior fencing, not boundaries. After seeing one of my horses bolt after chucking me
Off and run straight through it, snapping it like it wasn't there, I just don't trust it enough for boundaries. However all
Our other horses respect it just fine and we use it to restrict their grazing. 

Two plain wires isn't enough for ours when they get hungry, they walk through. 

We have about five plain wires and barb on top (cattle fencing) which works fine. On some fences we have an electric standoff which is even better as they can't lean on the fence at all. However make sure it is high enough, at the station one filly got her leg hooked over the hot wire, luckily it had shorted out or it would have been a disaster. 

My ideal would be post and rail or the new plastic strip fencing, with either an electric stand off or you can get the top part of the plastic strip electrified. But that gets exxy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have field fence adn t post around my entire place with one strand of hot wire Wide Tape . The center divider between the pastures is pipe post and top bar and two strands of hot wire tape, and the horses test the fence, and will crawl under to get to the other pasture. three pastures with T post and caps, even though the caps end up missing or off, and two strands of tape on 2 pastures and 3 strrands of tape on the front by the road.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

I believe electric fencing is really dependent on the horse. Some horses will respect it and some will not, but those that dont are usually lacking in something that they need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my horses test the fence and will get out. They dont need anything. They have pasture, alfalfa hay morn and night, clean water tub that you can swim in, free choice mineral /salt. Room to run, roll , trees for shade . They are wormed on a regular basis. They are fat and sassy.


----------



## MooseDragon (Jan 18, 2012)

It could also depend on how hot the fence is also. Your horses sound mischievous lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

